# Professa, the newest member of the ''gilligans island crew''



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

poor professa he has gone thru alot.
a few weeks ago i saw this fish, with the fins a little bit chewed up, last week i saw this fish with the fins a little bit worse, today i saw his fins and couldent stand it. he had to come home, so now the little bugger is in a good little home, till he gets a bigger one (yardsaling seasons coming up!)

he is a very pretty betta, he is darker green, darker blue, with streaks of blood red thruout his body.
these pictures are horrible, i stink with a camera. but his colors are there


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

bad fins huh? his top is almost gone, his rear tail is almost gone, his bottom fin is almost gone. poor fish. he was in a tank of rainbow botias, and a lot of current.


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

Good for you for rescuing him! Are you medicating him at all? A little Melafix will go a long way.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

yes i am using pimafix, but should i use melafix instead?

does he look like a crowntail (if any1 can tell??????)


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I would use melafix instead. He looks kinda like a roughed up veil to me but hes missing so much I wouldn't swear on it.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i saw him before he looked like this and i though he was a crowntail. i asked one of the workers, and she said it want, but i think he was. hmm dont know find out in a few months i guess.
takes more than a 'few' months for them things to grow back, i have been fedding him live brine lately (he loves them), and keeping the light on. 
right now he is in a 1/2 gallon tank, water temp 72, ph 7.2-7.4. 
i think i am going to buy an eclipse tank for him with a 25-50 watt heater, caus ethe higher the temp the quicker it grows back right?

also what else will make his tail grow quicker?


----------

